# FlexTT5 and 5DmkIII



## jmanley (Aug 5, 2012)

has anyone heard when Pocketwizard will do the firmware update to make the hyper sync flash work with the 5DmkIII? I know I keep reading that it is their #1 priority, but does that mean 1 week out or 4 months out?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## jgunduck (Aug 6, 2012)

States on pocketwizard's website that they already have a 5Dmark3 and are in the process of reverse engineering the codes. they don't have the 1DX yet and they will start on that one when they receive one. They don't seem to think(by the comments on their website) that it will take too long. they want to make sure all the features work properly before they release the update. Keep checking the betas!


----------



## briansquibb (Aug 6, 2012)

They have just announced compatibility with the 600EX flashes. I would guess a beta will be available by end of september

It is the 1DX compatibility that I want.


----------



## jgunduck (Aug 7, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> It is the 1DX compatibility that I want.



Me too. I now have a 600, a 580exII , an einstein, and 2 B800's that I use 3 flextt5's, a mini, and power MC2 that I can not yet REALLY use. 

I have to set the strobes to trigger using the eye on them. inside that is fine but outside it can be tough. my triggers stacked together right now are a $900 paperweight lol.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Aug 20, 2012)

jgunduck said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > It is the 1DX compatibility that I want.
> ...



You might want to sell those triggers and just get the new yn622's if they are what they claim to be.


----------



## ocabj (Aug 21, 2012)

jgunduck said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > It is the 1DX compatibility that I want.
> ...



You *can* use the MiniTT1 on the 5DIII to trigger Einsteins with the PowerMC2. I know because I'm doing it. The only thing is that the AC3 ZoneController won't work if you have it piggybacking on the TT1/TT5 that's on the hotshoe. It was working fine in version 6, but after they released 6.021 beta (and all later releases), it killed the AC3 functionality with the 5DIII.

But it will still do basic triggering.

Although, what I was doing as a workaround if I wanted to use my Einsteins+PowerMC2 with remote power output control, is putting the TT1 on camera, and then placing the AC3 on a FlexTT5 in my pocket. Then I simply did the power adjustment on the AC3+FlexTT5 in hand. Since the TT1+5DIII wasn't sending any power settings even with the in-camera FEC, my AC3+TT5 settings weren't being overridden.

Not optimal, but it works and I can use my 5DIII and not have to fall back on my 5DII.


----------

